# Which is most important for a betta?



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Which of these three things is most important to you for a betta? A heater, a filter or the size of the tank? Rank them in order of importance to you please. I'm just curious about this.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm good question. Probably .... tank size,heater,filter


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

+1.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Clean Water.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

I personally like to place it as: tank size, heater, filter.
And none of it means a wit if the water is dirty as sin.

But more thoroughly I'd say: Clean water, proper food, tank size, heater, light, decorations/entertainment for fish and then filter.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your imput. I should have added clean water to the list. lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! I say tank size, filter, heater unless their water gets below 72 degrees, then I would say tank size, heater filter


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends on the average temp of water, whether there is a light (help warm atank) and water changes...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If we add clean water to the list, I'd say clean water first. I'm not sure whether I'd put tank size or heater next. Emmnemms, I agree with you on the water temp.I don't have heaters in any of mine except one but I DO worry that it may still be too cool for them in an upstairs room that stays pretty warm. The bigger the tank, the easier it is to maintain water quality.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't have a heater, but if i keep my light on, it warms up the water alot, and surimi gets much happier!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I kept my first betta downstairs on the countertop between the kitchen and dining room. We have a little lamp there and had the bowl next to it. I don't know if it kept the water very warm or not.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, i had the light on for the day * I do turn it off at night* and i had to stick my hand in the tank, which i try not to do, but i could feel how much warmer the water was...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats good that the lamp helps.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

before I got alfred a heater I put a heating pad on low against his tank and kept it at about 76 degrees!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, Alfred has such a good betta mommy!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thx! He is my little friend! My mom says my pets and I are too close! lol!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think your pets are lucky to belong to someone who cares so much about them.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------

